# Live Journal Blog



## Freda

I have been reliably informed that every writer should have a blog! So, ahem, I've started one on LiveJournal.

You can find it at:

freda_writes

I can't promise great literature but it's all good fun.


----------



## Mark Robson

I shall go and add it to my favourites at once!  Great to see you back again Freda.  It was also good to see you at Eastercon ... if only briefly.  Will you be at Fantasycon?  I'll be there for a day, but I'm not sure which day yet.


----------

